# Line Color and Braided vs. Mono



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am going to be surfcasting at kure beach/fort fisher. 

What color line should I be using? I heard some of the colored lines can get hit by kings.

Also is Braided or Mono better.

Thanks for the help:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Main line can be whatever, clear, blue, smoke green, fl green, ect. Shocker can be whatever. Leader to your hook should be clear or flourocarbon. 

Braided and mono both have their perks, if they're right for you, use them.


----------



## Sriracha (Jul 31, 2009)

mrgreenc21 said:


> I am going to be surfcasting at kure beach/fort fisher.
> 
> What color line should I be using? I heard some of the colored lines can get hit by kings.
> 
> ...


 Me personally I use a hi-vis main line (Suffix Tritanium plus chartreuse color) just b/c other people including myself can see my line when it gets dark. just easy for me and people around me, less crossing or tangles that way. as for type i use mono b/c it's cheaper and if i birds nest i won't be too upset. but that's just me. BTW, are you using spinner or conventional reel? if conventional, i would go with mono.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sriracha said:


> Me personally I use a hi-vis main line (Suffix Tritanium plus chartreuse color) just b/c other people including myself can see my line when it gets dark. just easy for me and people around me, less crossing or tangles that way. as for type i use mono b/c it's cheaper and if i birds nest i won't be too upset. but that's just me. BTW, are you using spinner or conventional reel? if conventional, i would go with mono.


I second the chartreuse color mainline. I have Suffix Tritanium plus on two of my Abu 6500's and Momoi Hi Viz chartreuse on the third. Both lines perform great


----------

